# What About My Hamilton?



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Some time ago (I really don't remember when :no2: ) I bought this Hamilton Sea-lectric II with a 505 movement.



















Now I'm submiting it to the Forum, to hear your opinion: is it right?

Do you like it?

This is the 505 movement:










And the back interior:










It is in quite good condictions and keeps good time, at least since this morning, when I put it on for the first time B)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Vaurien said:


> Is it right?
> 
> Do you like it?


Yes, and, yes :thumbsup:.

The arrow tip of the second hand should probably be red. I once had three:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

And from the non-expert viewpoint, is it right? dunno :huh: but it is a very attractive piece and if you managed to wait a while to wear it as your post suggests - you must have extremely strong will power. Wear in health.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I love this watch, so much so I bid on one recently on the bay but lost.

I have a gold coloured one but don't like it anywhere near as much as this.

Which reminds me it need sending to the electric watch doctor.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

handlehall said:


> And from the non-expert viewpoint, is it right? dunno :huh: but it is a very attractive piece and if you managed to wait a while to wear it as your post suggests - you must have extremely strong will power. Wear in health.


Thank you, Paul, handlehall and furiouspig! I'm happy to hear you like it :yes:

I'm using the Paul site as reference, and I saw all those fine Hamiltons :man_in_love:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> I have a gold coloured one but don't like it anywhere near as much as this.


It wont be a Sea-Lectric II if it's in a gold case.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gold coloured one but don't like it anywhere near as much as this.
> ...


You are quite correct (of course) mine is a Taurus which you should be seeing very soon (hopefully).


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Some time ago (I really don't remember when :no2: ) I bought this Hamilton Sea-lectric II with a 505 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean it keeps good time?What is the dweekly deviation?

Good watch as well!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's lovely. :thumbsup: I think that I'm developing the "leccy" bug. Lovely shap that one. ( Ooer missus!)

Mike


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that alot, an interesting watch, love the case design, reminds me of the Omega Bull Head B)


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

i must admit i prefer stainless steel to gold finish anyday and that watch looks lovely


----------

